# Florida Timeshare Owners Group.



## palmtree7339 (Mar 1, 2010)

To timesharers living in Florida, you may be interested in knowing that there is a group known as the Florida Timeshare Owners Group, with over 65 current family memberships.

They have been meeting every March, July, and November, for the past 5 years, and will next meet on Sunday afternoon, March 21st., at the Pelican Pointe Golf & Country Club, in Venice, FL. 

Attendance at these meetings require advance reservations.

Any interested Florida resident can check out the Group's website,
TSOWNERSGROUP.COM 

palmtree7339


----------



## theo (Mar 1, 2010)

*Clarification requested...*



palmtree7339 said:


> Any interested Florida resident can check out the Group's website,
> TSOWNERSGROUP.COM



Does this mean that an owner of multiple timeshare weeks in Florida, although not a Florida "resident" and although physically within access to Venice on 3/21 is still somehow not welcome to attend the meeting?


----------



## palmtree7339 (Mar 2, 2010)

*Advance reservation is required.*



theo said:


> Does this mean that an owner of multiple timeshare weeks in Florida, although not a Florida "resident" and although physically within access to Venice on 3/21 is still somehow not welcome to attend the meeting?



This Group was established to benefit 
its members residing in Florida, who wished to share information and experiences with each other at their meetings.

In the past, non-residents, as well as non-members, who arranged for advance reservations, attended, but only when seating was available. (Frequently, the maximum seating capacity is reached before the group's meeting dates).

Suggest you contact the group and request further info as to seating availability for the 3/21/10 meeting.

palmtree


----------



## silentg (Mar 6, 2010)

So if I was to attend a meeting, and I live in Florida, I can be considered a member?  I did not see anywhere on the website a place to join the group.


----------



## palmtree7339 (Mar 6, 2010)

silentg said:


> So if I was to attend a meeting, and I live in Florida, I can be considered a member?  I did not see anywhere on the website a place to join the group.



The meetings are open only to members, or prospective members, who contact the Group and arrange for advance seating reservations.

The contact info is available on the website. If interested in membership, you may contact Frank Debar, Group Coordinator, at 1 (941) 351-1384, or 
fdebar@webtv.net.

palmtree


----------



## palmtree7339 (Jun 4, 2010)

*Florida Timeshare Owners Group*

For information on this Timeshare Group in Florida, the new Email address is fdebar433@gmail.com

palmtree 7339


----------



## silentg (Jun 6, 2010)

Where is the July meeting going to be held and on what date?


----------



## palmtree7339 (Oct 9, 2010)

*Florida Timeshare Owners Group. Next meeting date.*

To silentg,  

Sorry I did not respond to your request as to the date of the Group's July meeting, but had neglected to check this thread as frequently as I should have.

The Florida Timeshare Owners Group will be meeting again on Sunday afternoon, Nov. 28th, 1:00PM, at the Pelican Pointe Golf & Country Club in Venice, FL.

For more information on the Group, the Guest Speakers, the meeting agenda,
and seating reservations, you should contact their Chairman at fdebar433@gmail.com

palmtree 7339


----------



## Jennie (Oct 16, 2010)

IMHO most long-time TUGgers will not gain any new information from attending these meetings.


----------

